# Nikon Z9



## greybeard (Mar 11, 2021)

It's official: Nikon announces development of flagship mirrorless Z9


----------



## cgw (Mar 11, 2021)

Big+expensive+late-to-the-party=Nikon brilliance!


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 12, 2021)

cgw said:


> Big+expensive+late-to-the-party=Nikon brilliance!



Care to share your source of the official specifications? Hmm, stacked sensor, who else is doing that?


----------



## cgw (Mar 12, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Big+expensive+late-to-the-party=Nikon brilliance!
> ...


 Yet another black blob...Guessing Nikon plans on becoming a much smaller company catering to pro/affluent customers. They're swimming furiously to catch-up to the missed MILC boat.


----------



## nokk (Mar 12, 2021)

i'm not crazy about integrated vertical grips, but it'll be interesting to see what the specs are.


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 12, 2021)

Yeah, no answer!

As far as a black blob, I guess you could say that about all black cameras. Even though Nikon is and always has been a much smaller company than Canon for instance, it has retained a much larger proportion of the professional market. One might ask why that is?

FWIW, Since the dawning of the Nikon D1 back in 1999, the pro level bodies have had builtin vertical grips, this is nothing new.


----------



## cgw (Mar 13, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> Yeah, no answer!
> 
> As far as a black blob, I guess you could say that about all black cameras. Even though Nikon is and always has been a much smaller company than Canon for instance, it has retained a much larger proportion of the professional market. One might ask why that is?
> 
> FWIW, Since the dawning of the Nikon D1 back in 1999, the pro level bodies have had builtin vertical grips, this is nothing new.



So are you getting that pre-order ready?


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 16, 2021)

All I know is the sales staff I work with is not very excited about it. They also said about what "cgw" said.......big, expensive and late to the party.


----------



## Rickbb (Mar 16, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> it has retained a much larger proportion of the professional market. One might ask why that is?



Glass, quality of the glass back in the beginning of 35mm film SLR's they were the top of the pile. Only Leica could match them in the quality of glass for 35mm film, but talk about expensive.

It has carried through to today, most people still believe that Nikon glass is the best. And after you make investments in glass, hard to switch.


----------



## cgw (Mar 17, 2021)

Nikon just seems numb/averse to innovation. I look at Fuji who rolled out the X100 mirrorless ten years ago--a genuine halo product that grabbed unexpected attention and sales.


----------



## enezdez (Sep 6, 2021)

Nikon, has always been expensive - when I was younger, I could not afford a Nikon, I bought Minolta.  Now I have an 850, and more importantly I am invested in Nikon glass.  

I feel Nikon will cater to the professional and/or more affluent shooter and will continue to support F mount and the DSLR platform.  In recent years they have come out with some very expensive lens for the F Mount, they need to recoup their R&D investments and for the hard-core wild-life/sports shooter Nikon is still No. 1.  

At the same time Nikon will develop a flagship mirrorless flagship Z, in order to serve the masses wishes.  

Professionals, never have the latest and greatest equipment those are left for the consumers.  

I also shoot Fujifilm XPro 2/3 & GFX50R.

Just my opinion...

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## JBPhotog (Sep 6, 2021)

Nikon has always been a top tier brand as have Canon when it comes to Japanese makers of professional gear. Both have been adopted by working pros since the Nikon F and Canon F1 right up to todays latest digital offerings. There is virtually no $$ difference between the two brands if one measures specs and features. This will be no different with the upcoming Z9.

Like it or not mirrorless is the future and although there will be support for Nikon DSLR's for some time, the transition has begun. It will be complete when MILC has beaten all the benefits of the DLSR, that hasn't happened yet.



enezdez said:


> Professionals, never have the latest and greatest equipment those are left for the consumers.


I beg to differ. As a long time NPS member, Nikon offer me advanced reservation of their new bodies and lenses before they are available in retail stores for the masses. Nikon is well aware that working pros should have first access to the new technology if they so desire and will ship new products assigned to NPS members to the retail store of their choice. BTW, the price is not discounted either.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 6, 2021)

Have never purchased nikon flagship cameras (LOL, except for the Photomic and 2 Nikon F2 models I bought several decades late), but I'm happy to seem them punching back.  Not sure why anyone would cheer against them.  Hope it's awesome and that it exceeds Sony, Canon, Fuji, and pushes them to innovate further.  A great time to be a photographer!


----------



## cgw (Sep 7, 2021)

"_I beg to differ. As a long time NPS member, Nikon offer me advanced reservation of their new bodies and lenses before they are available in retail stores for the masses. Nikon is well aware that working pros should have first access to the new technology if they so desire and will ship new products assigned to NPS members to the retail store of their choice. BTW, the price is not discounted either."_

Though once true of pros, maybe others now, namely online "influencers" and "brand ambassadors"carry more weight with camera makers' marketing depts? That's where people go for new product information in 2021.


----------



## JBPhotog (Sep 7, 2021)

cgw said:


> Though once true of pros, maybe others now, namely online "influencers" and "brand ambassadors"carry more weight with camera makers' marketing depts? That's where people go for new product information in 2021.


All one has to do is look around at sporting, media events and commercial shoots to know that working pros don't care about camera makers marketing departments, they using the gear that gets the shot and makes them money.

If people go to "influencers" to get their information on new products, they are being hood winked by sudo sales people who often get gear for free or reduced prices for their "opinions". No bias there . . . lol.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 7, 2021)

You guys are so funny!  I shoot Canon but I'm sure the Z9 will be capable.  Honestly, the most important strategy for a body maker is to lock customers into their glass.    Customers with a significant investment in glass are much less likely to switch their bodies to a different platform.


----------



## cgw (Sep 7, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> All one has to do is look around at sporting, media events and commercial shoots to know that working pros don't care about camera makers marketing departments, they using the gear that gets the shot and makes them money.
> 
> If people go to "influencers" to get their information on new products, they are being hood winked by sudo sales people who often get gear for free or reduced prices for their "opinions". No bias there . . . lol.



Not sure who pays the slightest attention to what they're shooting with! The point being social media delivers far more eyeballs to camera-makers' wares. Live with it.


----------



## JBPhotog (Sep 7, 2021)

I didn't disagree with your statement about influencers, there is a sucker born everyday.


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 30, 2021)

The Z9 is now available to pre-order, whoop whoop!

Looking at some early reviews of beta testers, it is looking exceptionally good.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 30, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> The Z9 is now available to pre-order, whoop whoop!
> 
> Looking at some early reviews of beta testers, it is looking exceptionally good.


Met a Nikon shooter on the sideline today who has one on order. I'm sure the wait is brutal.  He's hoping for delivering  before end of the year.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 30, 2021)

-


I am not going to convert to "Z" as the 5, 6, and 7, are in *no way*
offering improvements or solutions in my trade. That said, the Z9
is very well worth second thoughts… this is a beast.

Being a single digit heavy user, this body is the closest thing that
could fit advantageously in my paws. I am not going to run for it
though as the available lens are not to my actual system.

I don't care much for the stellar video performances improvements
that take the bar so high that no one can reach it at this time, I am
for ever on the photo side of the trade.

The Z9… worth another look.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 30, 2021)

This new camera certainly hits a price/performace ratio that's impressive in any flagship camera.


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 31, 2021)

If he is an NPS member he'll get priority over non-pros looking to snap one or two up.


----------



## cgw (Oct 31, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> If he is an NPS member he'll get priority over non-pros looking to snap one or two up.


Be sure to show us your new Z9!


----------



## ulrichsd (Nov 14, 2021)

cgw said:


> Nikon just seems numb/averse to innovation. I look at Fuji who rolled out the X100 mirrorless ten years ago--a genuine halo product that grabbed unexpected attention and sales.



Nikon rolled out the Nikon 1 mirrorless series 10 years ago as well (same year as the Fuji X100). I would assume the mistake was not innovation, but instead targeting the lower end user market (many of whom were spending money on and happy with the pictures from their camera phones) where Fuji and later Sony targeted the enthusiast/prosumer market with their mirrorless products.









						Nikon 1 J1 vs Fujifilm X100 Detailed Comparison
					

Read our detailed comparison of the Nikon 1 J1 vs Fujifilm FinePix X100 to find out their strengths and weaknesses, and decide which one to choose.



					cameradecision.com


----------



## cgw (Nov 15, 2021)

ulrichsd said:


> Nikon rolled out the Nikon 1 mirrorless series 10 years ago as well (same year as the Fuji X100). I would assume the mistake was not innovation, but instead targeting the lower end user market (many of whom were spending money on and happy with the pictures from their camera phones) where Fuji and later Sony targeted the enthusiast/prosumer market with their mirrorless products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a DOA product: tiny sensor, non-F mount lenses, dead-end system. Seems they learned little from the earlier APS Pronea ILC bust. That simply wasn't the case with the X100 whose sales figures surprised even Fuji whose developers ante'd up, rolled the dice, and won. No comparison, sorry.


----------



## ulrichsd (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm not taking anything away from Fuji, of course the X100 is a much better camera - Nikon J1 was way smaller, half the weight and half the price of the X100... obviously geared towards a completely different target market, a market that was more eager to spend money on a smart phone for pictures than a portable camera. It was only a couple inches tall, most f-mount lenses would be bigger than the height of the camera


----------

